# Mit ner Dose Cola an den See



## Tobstar23 (27. September 2015)

So, es ist soweit, der Umbau wird gestartet.
Im Moment stellt sich das Ganze so dar:










Ein 2007er Cannondale F2 in SoBe-Gedächtnislackierung und mit nur einer einzigen Macke dran.
Ziel des Threads soll es sein, das Rad abzuspecken, optisch aufzuwerten und race-ready zu haben bis zum nächsten Jedermann-XC in Haltern am See. Daher auch der Titel.

Und hier ist der Plan:

Grob: Anbauteile glänzend schwarz, Schaltung und Bremsen glänzend silber gepaart mit farblich passenden Akzenten. LRS überleg ich noch, ob ich was mach. Wer dazu ne Meinung hat, kann die gerne hier kundtun.

Detailliert:

Vorbau: -20° und glänzend schwarz - - Wer kennt was?
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Alu - - Alternativen?
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Alu - - Alternativen?
Sattel: Fizik irgendwas mit grün in der Mitte oder nen Flite K
Züge: Jagwire organic green - - passt wie die Faust aufs Auge
Griffe: Hope - - bereits montiert und ebenfalls perfekt
Schaltung: SRAM X0 3x10 chrom
Bremsen: Avid X0 chrom - - Oder Hope? Oder Formula?
LRS: Im Moment gibt's die Extralite Hyperlefty ziemlich günstig und die gefällt mir auch richtig gut, aber 500€ für die passende Hinterradnabe? Nee! Jemand ne Idee, wie man das Dilemma löst? Aufbau wäre wenn dann mit XMD 333 und vielleicht farbigen Speichen ne Idee.

Ich bin gerne für Vorschläge zu oben genannten Problembereichen offen. Gerade, was glänzend schwarze Anbauteile angeht, geht mir die Fantasie jenseits von Ritchey schon wieder aus.
Ich werd dann hier nach und nach den Projektfortschritt posten.

Bis bald,

Tobstar

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Renn Maus (28. September 2015)

Hi,

hast du prämissen hinsichtlich Budget?
Oder ist das im Prinzip "unbegrenzt"?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (28. September 2015)

Moin Alex,

noch so ein Frühaufsteher 
Prämisse hinsichtlich Budget: Gut und Günstig, denn Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein 
Beispiel ist hier die Extralite Lefty-Nabe. Die gibt es im Moment für 150€ und die wäre sie mir auch wert, da sie sehr leicht, aber auch gut durchdacht erscheint. Dahingegen find ich den Preis für Extralite-Hinterradnaben einfach nur übertrieben.
Außerdem hab ich nix gegen Gebrauchtware in gutem Zustand und bau ja nach und nach auf, da kann es schonmal dass ein oder andere Schmankerl geben. 
Wenn wir über Neupreise reden, dann so im Bereich der Ritchey WCS Alu-Teile.
Über ein Gesamtbudget hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, ich hab im Moment nur Einzelteile im Kopf.

Grüße,

Tobi

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. September 2015)

So, die Schaltung nimmt Formen an. Eben nen schönen 3fach-X0-Chrom-Trigger im MTB-Markt gesichert. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende 10fach, nen Schaltwerk und ein Umwerfer.
Zum Umwerfer: Hat jemand mal ein Bild, wie die Zuganlenkung bei den Top-Pull-Varianten vom SRAM gelöst ist? Also einmal eins bei Low Clamp und eins bei High Clamp. Ich finds nämlich irgendwie hässlich, wenn der Zug soweit vom Sattelrohr absteht.


----------



## oberhausen123 (28. September 2015)

Habe noch ein 26er DT Swiss 240s Laufradsatz bei mir zuhause  .
Wiegt um die 1,4 kg kann aber nochmal genauer wiegen .


----------



## oberhausen123 (28. September 2015)

Ansonsten z.b sattelstütze Grade5 oder KCNC , Sattel geht ein Rosé und Vorbau auch , Lenker KCNC Bone ...
Mal paar Vorschläge 

Und ich vergaß die Lefty


----------



## Tobstar23 (28. September 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Ansonsten z.b sattelstütze Grade5 oder KCNC , Sattel geht ein Rosé und Vorbau auch , Lenker KCNC Bone ...
> Mal paar Vorschläge
> 
> Und ich vergaß die Lefty


Danke für die Tipps. Mach mal ein Foto von der 240er-LRS.
Du vergaßt die Lefty, weil schon eine dran ist???
Sind Deine Vorschläge glänzend schwarz? Die Preisleistung stimmt da ja schonmal.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberhausen123 (28. September 2015)

Also Sattelstützen sind beide  glänzend , Vorbau und Lenker eher nicht , die sind Matt . 
Ich vergaß Lefty weil du da ja auch ne passende Nabe brauchst . Mein LRS is vorne noch für Lefty und ich glaub Nachrüsbar ist das nich und wäre auch nich Sinnvoll .


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. September 2015)

Okay, dann schau ich mir die Stützen mal an.
So sieht übrigens die Faust zu meinem Auge aus 





Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. September 2015)

Die Grade5 gibt's ja scheinbar nicht mit Versatz und die KCNC-Stütze mit Versatz ist nur halb so schön wie die Ritchey. Aber trotzdem gute Tipps in Sachen LBMNTS.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## eddy 1 (29. September 2015)

bei der ritchey ist der lack aber sehr empfindlich !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (29. September 2015)

Ja, das stimmt. Auf meinem Avatar waren damals die weißen Varianten montiert, grade beim Lenker waren da Lackabplatzer trotz vorsichtiger Montage zu verzeichnen. Eloxal wär mir da schon lieber, wenn es denn schön glänzt


----------



## Renn Maus (30. September 2015)

Ja bin auch Frühausteher, dann kann man auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (mit dem Rad) noch ne Extraschleife einbauen!

Das Geld für die Extralite Nabe würde ich mir sparen.
Im Laufradzetrum tragen Sie als Träge masse nicht sehr stark bei den Laufrädern bei.
Ich würde mir Solide, optisch passende Naben mit guten Dichtungen zusammensetzen mit leichten Speichen und einer Notubes Felge in zeitgemäßer Breite.
Das ganze mit einem Conti Race King in 2.2 Zoll als Tubeless montiert.

Sollte einige Gramm einsparen, den Rollwiederstand reduzieren, die Performance hinsichtlich Traktion erhöhen und in der Dauerhaltbarkeit keine Abstriche bedeuten.
Bei allem Leichtbau (den ich sehr schön finde) ist es doch am coolsten, wenn man neben dem Gewichtstuning gleichzeitig sogar die Performance erhöhen kann.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. September 2015)

RaceKing tubeless... naja...


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja, so stell ich mir das vor, hitzige Diskussionen statt dass ich mir selbst Gedanken machen muss 
Ich bin bisher mit Rocket Rons und leichten Schläuchen eigentlich überall durchgekommen. Der LRS steht auch ganz unten auf der Liste, vorher sind alle anderen Teile dran. Das verbaute Modell, Cannondale-Lefty-Nabe vorn, DT-Swiss hinten, Mavic 317 Disc, ist ja auch fahrbar.


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. Oktober 2015)

Reden wir doch mal über Bremsen.
Da die Schaltung ne X0-3x10-Chrom wird, würden natürlich Avid/SRAM X0 in Chrom am besten passen. Der Unterschied zwischen normaler und Trail ist ja nur im Kolben, gell (einmal 2, einmal 4 Kolben)?
Optisch passend wäre auch die ein oder andere Formula (R1 und T1 gibt's bzw. gab's glaub ich in Chrom). Was ist von denen zu halten?
Und grad hab ich ne Hope Tech X2 im Bikemarkt für nen guten Preis entdeckt. Hat jemand zu der nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht?


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Wasserstandsmelung:
Am Wochenende erfolgreich ein kurzes X0-Schaltwerk auf Ebay geschossen. Jetzt drückt die Daumen, dass da wirklich nur ne Schraube fehlt und es nicht irreparabel ist

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (23. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten:










Beim Schaltwerk fehlt tatsächlich nur eine Schraube - Schnapper!
Die Hinterradbremse ist leider undicht, wohl wegen ner kaputten Dichtung, aber so Basteleien mag ich ja

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. Dezember 2015)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen:




Geld für die passende Kurbel ist auch unterwegs. Die beiden Kettenblätter, die da dran sind, sind bereits reserviert. Wer will einen silbernen 2x10-GXP-Spider?

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. März 2016)

AUFWACHEN!!! Es geht los!
Gestern schonmal Sattel, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme gewechselt:








Die Farben knallen leider zu sehr fürs Handy.   Nach Abschluss der Arbeiten kommt ne kleine Fotosession. Da der neue Lenker mittlerweile auch unterwegs ist, geht es die Tage stramm weiter mit dem Umbau.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (6. März 2016)

Heute wurde am Tacho gebastelt:







Hat GPS, UMTS, HSDPA, Bluetooth 4.0, Ant+, WLAN und noch ganz viele andere Abkürzungen  

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (7. März 2016)

LENKER IST DA!



Hab ihn nur heute morgen aus dem Paket gerissen und fix ein Foto gemacht, bevor ich zur Arbeit musste. Die wichtigsten Dinge sind somit vorhanden und es können ernsthafte Umbauarbeiten stattfinden.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milli (7. März 2016)

Na das sieht bis jetzt ja alles sehr gut aus!

Ich bin schon auf's Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Tobstar23 (14. März 2016)

Oh Mann, vergessen Schellen bzw. Matchmaker für die Schalthebel zu besorgen 
Dank CNC gibt es aber Hoffnung


----------



## Havi (15. März 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Heute wurde am Tacho gebastelt:
> Anhang anzeigen 469925Anhang anzeigen 469926Anhang anzeigen 469927
> Hat GPS, UMTS, HSDPA, Bluetooth 4.0, Ant+, WLAN und noch ganz viele andere Abkürzungen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk



Wo gibt es denn die Halteplatte die du da ans Handy gespaxt hast?


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. März 2016)

Dafür hab ich den SRAM Quickview Adapter für ältere Garmins zersägt und plan geschliffen. Kostet etwa 3,50€ und war so in Sachen Passform sicherer und in Sachen Herstellung einfacher als sich selbst ne Platte zu machen  

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Havi (16. März 2016)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (18. März 2016)

Gestern gab's nen kleinen Striptease:






War so heiß und schwül in der Garage, deshalb das schlechte Bild  

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. März 2016)

Achso, neue Kassette habsch noch fix montiert. Von SRAM Irgendwas 11-34 auf Ultegra 11-28. Erspart mir schonmal ganze 217g!!!  

Edit meint noch, das Startgewicht beträgt 10,35kg.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. März 2016)

So, dann will ich doch mal mein heutiges Tagwerk präsentieren. Schritt 1: Tretlager montieren



Das war vorher drin. Gar nicht mal schlecht mit den 101g.



Das kommt rein. Ups, da habsch mir das erste Minusgewicht eingefangen. Tretlager -7g



Da isses drin.
Übrigens: Es ist ja gut und schön, dass man wegen Umweltschutz auf ne gedruckte Anleitung verzichtet und auf das Internet verweist. Der Riesenzettel, auf dem dieser Hinweis in mehreren Sprachen stand, hätte aber bestimmt noch Platz für die Montagehinweise für ein Innenlager gehabt.  

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. März 2016)

Schritt 2: Kurbelmontage. Coole Kettenblätter hab ich noch nicht, also werden die FSA von der alten Kurbel benutzt. Immerhin hatte ich noch coole Alukettenblattschrauben übrig 



Die alte Kurbel war ganz schön schwer.



Immerhin ein bisschen Speck ist runter  -178g
Und so sieht die neue Kurbel am Rad aus:



Gar nicht mal so schlecht, rein optisch betrachtet.

Wie ihr seht, ernährt sich dieses Eichhörnchen ziemlich mühsam. Ich hab halt leider wenig Körner (=Zeit) im Moment.
Ach ja, und dann war da noch ne Reparatur und die zwei Parallelprojekte   
Achso, die 10kg Schallmauer könnte rein rechnerisch heute gefallen sein.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Milli (21. März 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Achso, die 10kg Schallmauer könnte rein rechnerisch heute gefallen sein.



Ohne Pedale und Kette? 

Die Kettenblätter machen sich farblich gar nicht so schlecht. Willst du die überhaupt tauschen?


----------



## Tobstar23 (22. März 2016)

Freundchen, ich rechne doch vom Anfangsgewicht die Ersparnis runter. Soll heißen, ich komm ab jetzt nicht mehr über 10kkg, wenn alle neuen Teile weiterhin leichter sind als die alten.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (22. März 2016)

Und joa, Kettenblätter wechsel ich entweder wenn mir ein extremes Schnäppchen über den Weg läuft oder wenn sie durch sind.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (31. März 2016)

Gestern Abend hatt ich mal wieder Zeit für ne kleine Schraubsession. Hier das Ergebnis:













In Sachen Gewicht hab ich diesmal auch nur positives zu vermelden:
Schaltwerk vorher




Schaltwerk nachher





Umwerfer vorher




Umwerfer nachher





Kette vorher




Kette nachher





Macht satte 150g Gewichtsverlust. Da musste ich hinterher direkt nochmal auf die Rolle, um auch ein wenig abzuspecken.

Pedale hab ich der Form halber auch gewogen, hier gibts aber kein Vorgängermodell.






Beim nächsten Mal geht's ans Cockpit.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (31. März 2016)

Kleiner Teaser:










-154g!

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (3. April 2016)

Das Cockpit wurde zusammengesetzt. Leider war der Handyakku leer, als ich fertig war, daher nur ein Foto vom Tablet ohne Blitz. Gewichte ermittel ich dann mit Leitungen und Zügen.





Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (3. April 2016)

Irgendwie ganz cool, wie die schwarze Teile im Dunkel verschwinden und nur der Rest zu sehen ist  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. Juli 2021)

5 Jahre bis zur endgültigen Fertigstellung!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Juli 2021)

Sag jetzt nicht Corona war Schuld🤭

Sehr schick,hau mal noch n paar Bilder raus!


----------



## micel3 (16. Juli 2021)

Gewicht?


----------



## Tobstar23 (25. Juli 2021)

micel3 schrieb:


> Gewicht?


9,65 kg aber ohne Klebeband für die Reifen gewogen.
Bissl Potential wäre noch, aber es reicht mir und Optik ging bei ein paar Teilen vor Gewicht.
Teileliste für mich zur Erinnerung:
Cannondale F2 Größe L
Lefty Speed 110 mm
Fizik Sattelstütze und Antares Sattel
Funn Frodon Sattelklemme
Cannondale Vorbau
Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker
SRAM X.0 Silber 3x10 komplett mit Bremsen und Kurbel
Ritchey Pedale (wegen der Farbe)
Ultegra Kassette 11-28
Campagnolo 10fach Kette
Hope Lock-On Lenkergriffe
Fsa-Kettenblätter
Extralite Hyperlefty und Hyperrear
Sapim  Laser Speichen
BOR XMD 309 Tubular Felgen
Tufo Klebeband
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Schlauchreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (25. Juli 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Sag jetzt nicht Corona war Schuld🤭
> 
> Sehr schick,hau mal noch n paar Bilder raus!


Bilder muss ich mal noch machen.
Heute ging es erstmal auf den Pumptrack um ein Gefühl fürs Rad zu bekommen. Fährt sich gut. Für den Track gab es auch die erste Modifikation ;-)


----------

